

The Bipolar Lisp Programmer - Jach
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/bipolar.htm

======
ColinWright
This comes up repeatedly, and is usually very popular. It may not get many
comments this time because many, many regular HNers will have seen it, but
previous discussions will add light, as HNers tell their own stories.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20012> (2107 days ago, 8 comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=78739> (1917 days ago, 32 comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=187867> (1735 days ago, 15 comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=859669> (1226 days ago, 22 comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2275657> (712 days ago, 86 comments)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2531835> (643 days ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3179017> (468 days ago)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3374849> (418 days ago, 38 comments)

